# Painting a Vivarium



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,
Ok, So I wanted to get some white contiboard to make a vivarium. But the oak finish looks alot nicer and matches everything, yet its almost triple the price of the white contiboard (according to B&Q). If I were to paint my vivarium on the outside, like the colour black. Would that be ok if I were to paint outside of the cage, but not paint inside and left it to dry of a couple of days. Then if I put the snake in there would that be ok? Because of there awesome sense of smell I didnt want it to irritate them


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yep, but if you were going to do that i wouldn't recommend using contiboard as it's too much hassle to paint. You need to prepare it first before paining or the paint will just peel off.


----------

